# Pygmy goats



## chucklion (Feb 5, 2013)

When is the best time to breed my pygmy goats? And can i breed them to a nubian buck or would you prefer another pygmy buck?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

They cycle every month year round so you can develop a schedule based on when you want them to give birth. We breed so we have babies in March, July and October usually. This year we tried a Feb delivery but I'd rather go back to March - it's warmer then.

I prefer to breed to other Pygmies for registrations, or Nigerians for pets/milkers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pygmies should be 18 months old before breeding. And DO NOT breed to a full size goat! Breed to another pygmy please.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The female should always be the larger goat if you are breeding a large goat to a small goat. If it is the other way around, the babies could be too big and then you have serious kidding problems.


----------



## chucklion (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you a bunch i love to read other peoples thoughts because they are almost always right. 

Thank you


----------



## chucklion (Feb 5, 2013)

How long should i leave my buck with my pygmy goat because i am getting three more pygmy goats this weekend and need to be breed to so should i put the buck with all of them or put the buck with one at a time?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I always wait till I see signs of heat and then I let them each with the buck as they are in heat so I have exact due dates.


----------



## chucklion (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh ok. So what are some signs that they are coming into heat?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

A lot of flagging (tail wagging), bleating, some will mount each other and get rambunctious. 

Google the fias co farms website. There is a ton of useful info there.  good luck!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My Pygmy flaps her tongue and flirts with my husband when she's in heat. The hussy. Lol!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/breeding.htm

Lots of excellent info on this site! Its my go to for research!


----------



## charliekin (Feb 9, 2013)

i have just purchased 2 pygmy goats they will be 4 wks old when I get them. When should I give them their CDT at 5 or 6 wks? Also, is grass hay good or alfalfa better.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

charliekin said:


> i have just purchased 2 pygmy goats they will be 4 wks old when I get them. When should I give them their CDT at 5 or 6 wks? Also, is grass hay good or alfalfa better.


Will they be on a bottle? 4 weeks old is way too young to be without milk, and if they're not already on a bottle it will be pretty impossible to get them to take it (it was hard enough for me to teach my 3 day old buckling to take a bottle!! :laugh: )

I would go with grass hay. Are they two doelings?


----------



## chucklion (Feb 5, 2013)

Alright thank you and i will keep an eye out for those signs


----------



## chucklion (Feb 5, 2013)

How long should i keep my pigmy buck with my pigmy doe? The buck has been with her since February 2.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A cycle is about 21 days. So you may as well keep him in with her for 2 cycles to be sure she is bred. Then move him out.


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

My goats a Pygmy goat to her name is Bella


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone know a cheap website to buy Pygmy goats?


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

Bella and Chimichanga


----------



## chucklion (Feb 5, 2013)

Got my new pygmy buck about a month ago!


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

Pretty boy! Looks like he might have some Nigerian in him


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

Pretty boy ! Looks like he has Nigerian in him.


----------

